# Your favourite custom Tego skins!



## horsewhisperer990 (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone have them or does anyone have any good ideas? Please post here! I really like the idea of their customization (is that a word?!?). Thanks.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry you haven't gotten any responses here yet!  I love my custom Tego skin.  If you head back to page 5 there is a thread by MineKinder about Tego skins that shows mine and on page 7 there is a thread called Design Your Own Skins by Octochick that shows others.  They don't cost too much more and are a lot of fun!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Crebel, page 5 and 7 of Kindle Accessories?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> Crebel, page 5 and 7 of Kindle Accessories?


Sorry - yes, that is right. I need to figure out how to post the actual thread links.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I had that one done. It looks fantastic! But don't tell anyone. Shhhhh.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I just ran across this over on the photo board but thought some of y'all might be interested.
> You can upload a picture and create your own skin at this site: http://www.mytego.com/
> 
> Here is the one I created (I scanned a vintage asian print) and am ordering. It is 24.00 for back and front including shipping.
> ...


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That's a very nice cover!!



robin.goodfellow said:


> I had that one done. It looks fantastic! But don't tell anyone. Shhhhh.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks! If I'm going to stick that out there after my very long post about DRM, i better add this too:
Belle, Book and Candle (c) Larry Nikolai. All rights reserved by Disneyland Galleries and Disney Design Group. Please don't come repossess my liver.

I actually love this one because it's called Belle, Book and Candle. I thought the title was clever, and I'm all about rewarding clever (and for those of you on the buyer's remorse thread who think buyer's remorse is the exclusive domain of people who have purchased something, let me reassure you: I regret bitterly not purchasing this painting when it came out. Anyone who can locate one for me gets 10% commission. And sending me the disneyland galleries link doesn't count. DL tells me it's not available from them anymore. See? Buyer's remorse. Think outside the box.). Someone else who posted in an earlier mytego thread had uploaded a panel off some fabric, and that was great too. Seems like it had cowboys on it?

Here's one thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2683.0.html,

I can't find the other one, but to be fair, I didn't look very hard for it either. It wasn't apparent from any of the thread titles on page seven that a mytego discussion might be contained therein. I will tell you that I like a couple of things about my tego better than decal girl, while decal girl has one very important and distinct advantage (to me) over my tego.

I like the my tego skins b/c there are no apparent limits to what mytego will allow you to put on a skin. By which I mean, copyrighted designs that might normally be out of bounds? No problem for my tego. I suspect this will be their ultimate downfall. The eventual copyright lawsuit, I mean. I also like that apparently no one at my tego owns a kindle, or they don't get the whole back panel thing, b/c their back panel skins cover the ENTIRE back panel, not just the white part. Which to me is great for consistency in design. I know: hard resets. However, the my tego shipping takes days and days and days. I think it was three weeks in all on Belle Book and Candle, and I paid for rush shipping. Learn from my mistake: don't fall into that trap. Just pay the regular shipping. b/c apparently the printing is the holdup in this process. Of course, you get a 100% custom skin. Choose your poison.
I like the decal girl skins b/c they come with those pretty screen savers, and I am not clever enough (or at all) with photoshop to make a matching one myself. While you are limited to stock skins from decal girl (which really does have a very large, very good selection), decal girl ships much faster.

I can't believe I'm comparison shopping this stuff. Maybe I should get out more.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Robin, 

That one is beautiful! I would love to see how it turned out.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

It's very pretty.  When I find the camera, et al, I post a picture of the actual cover.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I just got my Tego skin on Saturday and I LOVE it! I will post pictures when I can. I wasn't happy with the print quality of the Decal Girl skin I got awhile ago, so I went the Tego route and it's much more saturated and crisp.

I just browsed through the art that they already have on their site. I am already thinking about making another one sometime.

They do now have two pieces on the back... you can opt to leave off the part covering the grey rubber, or leave it on. I left it on. I do wish it had a small slit so that the ridge that holds Kindle to the cover sticks better... as it is I just rubbed it down pretty well and it seems to still be holding well. 

They are more expensive, and it would have been cool to have a screen saver. But I kinda like having a variety of different screen savers pop up. Also, it took a loooooooong time to print and ship! But it's not like I couldn't Kindle without it, so I didn't mind waiting.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Robin, the "Belle, Book and Candle" is very cool... Now I'm going to have to find a pic from "The Sorcerer's Apprentice".  I have the old Golden Book of it with great illustrations.  I never thought of a Tego like this before.  Like you, I hope they don't come to repossess my liver, or my pancreas.  I've had some good times with them  LOLOL


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I know the feeling, ricky. The Sorcerer's Apprentice is a pretty cool idea. I'd say the problem you're going to run into is that the movie pictures are fairly horizontal, and the kindle needs a fairly vertical picture. Unless you want to hold it sideways, I guess. I got a different skin for the front of Belle Book and Candle. It was one of their stock ones. Has butterflies on it, I think. Anway, you'll need a picture like this:









Or this:









And that, my friends, is what they call aiding and abetting.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually still have the back skin, from my tego, posted above. I plan to see if I can some how fit it to my K2 when it gets here!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> And that, my friends, is what they call aiding and abetting.


You are E-V-I-L!!!! I love it!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I had that one done. It looks fantastic! But don't tell anyone. Shhhhh.


Robin - Did you have this done as a skin? If so, how did that work out with the main part of the picture being where the screen is or is this a screensaver you chose to go with a specific skin?


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Robin, Thanks!  Maybe they'll let us have side-by-side cells... I can see it now, a whole prison wing dedicated to Kindle skins copyright abusers.  They better allow Kindles in prison.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

crebel said:


> Robin - Did you have this done as a skin? If so, how did that work out with the main part of the picture being where the screen is or is this a screensaver you chose to go with a specific skin?


I did indeed have this done as a skin. I used this for the back (b/c Tego is WAY behind the curve on the whole back of the kindle thing. They have a two-panel jobby so you can cover up the access panel.), and it looks quite nice. If I can find my camera and all the associated stuff, I'll post a picture. For the front, I just got a blue skin with i think butterflies on it. Even though they are slightly more expensive and take longer to arrive, this is why I prefer mytego to decal girl. Gotta love that full-back cover.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Even though they are slightly more expensive and take longer to arrive, this is why I prefer mytego to decal girl. Gotta love that full-back cover.


I agree, I changed my Avatar to the Tree of Life picture I used for Radar's skin. Now if it would just get here - I ordered it on 1/31 and they charged my debit over a week ago so I thought that's when it would have been mailed, but it hasn't arrived yet. I like having the back covered even though he is rarely out of his Forest cover now. I also wish I had gotten the Forest w/velcro so none of the skin would be covered and am trying to decide whether I am brave enough to remove the corners and do velcro myself. The fun of Tego is having unlimited possibilities for skins for only about $10 more!


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's what mine looks like. I can't find the memory card for my real camera so i took these with my phone. The color is way off, but you get an idea of what the back looks like:


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything about Tego and K2 skins?  I'm presuming they'll do one, but haven't seen any confirmation.

I have an idea of the design I want to use, but will need to tweak it to fit the new front panel to its best advantage.  Since that's changing quite a bit, don't want to start the editing work until the template is released.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am guessing that they, like Oberon, have to wait until they have a K2 in hand.  Have you tried to e-mail them and ask (I haven't)?  I hope they do, so I can order something Marine Corps for my husband when his kindle gets here!


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

crebel said:


> I am guessing that they, like Oberon, have to wait until they have a K2 in hand. Have you tried to e-mail them and ask (I haven't)? I hope they do, so I can order something Marine Corps for my husband when his kindle gets here!


Yes, I did submit a device request through their system, but only got a form response in return.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

This response is in their FAQ, so they must be able to make one!

"Q How can I personalize it with my own custom images and designs? What if I can't find my device?

Any image or design that you would like can be put onto your Tego Custom Skin. Photos of you or your friends, or your favorite band, your favourite stuff - whatever YOU want. You can upload your favorite photograph, or use our online catalog of images, including the NHL. Even add text and your own favorite slogans. You rule your design. Remember, you completely design it yourself! It becomes your own style and personality! Each Tego SKin is manufactured specificlaly for you, with your design on it - we don't make any changes to your design. If you can't find your device, let us know! We can still make a TEGO for you, we just need to know what you have. Just follow this link describing the type of device, manufacturer and model. We can usually add a new product in a short time of receiving your request."


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

That link referenced is what I followed to submit my request.  I sure hope they do!


----------

